
Thor Stefansson reportedly escapes from prison, goes to airport and flies away - petethomas
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2018/04/19/alleged-bitcoin-heist-mastermind-escapes-from-iceland-prison-goes-to-airport-and-flies-away/?noredirect=on
======
DrScump
I like the quote from the professor: “Prison breaks in Iceland usually mean
someone just fled to get drunk”

